

Embedding Jython in Java Applications - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/programming/embedding-jython-in-java-applications/

======
lmm
A pity Jython isn't simply another scripting language using the Java scripting
engine API (or, if it is available that way, a pity the article doesn't show
that)

